# Sven's new Thanksgiving family drama story



## Sven (Nov 18, 2009)

This is about a 1 on a scale of 1-10 compared with the holiday dinners/visits mentioned by others on this forum, but I thought I'd share it anyway.

I'm 45, and until about 10 years ago my family had always had a huge gathering for Thanksgiving. My maternal grandmother died and her two daughters sort of went their separate ways (one is my mother, obviously).

I've been talking to my aunt and mother for years to get us back together, but my aunt just never seemed interested.

Bring us to this year. My brother is married to a real piece of trailer trash and has several grown up step-children who are also trash. But we've been getting together with them for holidays. Last year we decided not to gather, but that bothered dear old mom so my brother invited my family over this time. Sure, I'm all for it.

Then like a bolt out of the blue - my aunt invites us for Thanksgiving! Yay! There are new kids on that side of the family that I have NEVER SEEN...it would be nice to get together. Anyway - now we have drama...what do I tell my brother (or more importantly, his wife).

I don't care - it's that truth thing. I just tell the truth and move on. I've wanted this for a long time so I'm going to the aunt's side of the family. However, it turns out we aren't actually invited for dinner - just to sit and chat for an hour. We worked it out and we'll leave there and head over to my brother's for the meal, so it works out.

However, hateful vindictive sister-in-law is back on tear. I don't know what she's thinking - she seems to enjoy coming up with some petty crap to fight over. We're supposed to bring a ham and rolls as our contribution. I'm taking Crescent Rolls...my favorite! Everybody loves them - I have to bring about four per person in order to have enough.

However, dear SIL doesn't want them because 'they don't get cooked in the middle'. What the hell? She's just being spiteful. Mom tried to be mediator and said she'd bring rolls. I told her to do what she wants, but I'm bringing crescent rolls and I don't care what SIL says. I don't work for her.

It should be another interestingly awkward year. I'm just hoping the cat pee smell is out of their house....


----------



## flipflop (Nov 19, 2009)

Bring your crescent rolls and enjoy. Sounds like SIL is a real piece of work.


----------

